# Menu translation please



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Our Christmas lunch is at a local restaurant where we are taking a group of friends. We're normally​ OK with most menus but we're not sure of the two following items.

Gulas con Gambas

Zamburriñas en salsa de piñones

It's the Gulas and Zamburriñas that we're stumped with.

Any ideas, please?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Google is your friend


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gulas are a substitute for the extremely expensive Real Thing - elvers (mini baby eels, I think elver is the right term). The price of the real thing is around 700€ the kilo. Yes 700€. Ok, maybe 650€, but extremely expensive . Actually maybe I'm being conservative as I've just seen 475€ for 500gms online... So that's why they make these gulas from fish protein.
Zamburiñas (only one "r") are small scallops or bay scallops. They are delicious, but with pine nut sauce?? Not sure about that one!
You can Google images of them both


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Gulas are a substitute for the extremely expensive Real Thing - elvers (mini baby eels, I think elver is the right term). The price of the real thing is around 700€ the kilo. Yes 700€. Ok, maybe 650€, but extremely expensive . Actually maybe I'm being conservative as I've just seen 475€ for 500gms online... So that's why they make these gulas from fish protein.
> Zamburiñas (only one "r") are small scallops or bay scallops. They are delicious, but with pine nut sauce?? Not sure about that one!
> You can Google images of them both



Thank you. I was trying for a translation. Have now Googled some recipes. I think we'd like to try the gulas but not sure about the visitors! Maybe we'll ask the restaurant to substitute this for Alcachovas con jamon!!! Just to be in the safe side.


----------



## John98103 (Nov 12, 2015)

Google Translate - take a picture of the menu and it's translated in a couple of seconds.

Works great - and it's free.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Lidl will sell you a pack of gulas for about a euro, so it's quite cheap to see if you like them. Just stir fry with a bit of garlic for a couple of minutes. It's a fairly inoffensive, proteiny taste. I doubt if it would provoke any strong reactions.


----------



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

Jumar said:


> Our Christmas lunch is at a local restaurant where we are taking a group of friends. We're normally​ OK with most menus but we're not sure of the two following items.
> 
> Gulas con Gambas


Back when I actually ate fish, etc., I couldn't bring myself to eat gulas, though my in-laws were serving them. Something about the idea of eating hundreds of whole wormlike creatures at once--even though I knew they were _fake_ versions of eels--creeped me out. And I had no problem with eating shrimp, crabs, squid, etc.

It's not rational: gulas are basically fish-meal linguine. But perception matters in eating. I didn't even want to be reminded that other people were snarfing down forkfuls of _creatures_.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Turtles said:


> Lidl will sell you a pack of gulas for about a euro, so it's quite cheap to see if you like them. Just stir fry with a bit of garlic for a couple of minutes. It's a fairly inoffensive, proteiny taste. I doubt if it would provoke any strong reactions.


But "gulas" is not "angulas", is not the same hehe. Gulas is a name create for confuse.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Item on a menu in China once had the English translation below 'tastes like chicken'. That was the entire dish explanation. 

I ordered it anyway, and it did.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

angkag said:


> Item on a menu in China once had the English translation below 'tastes like chicken'. That was the entire dish explanation.
> 
> I ordered it anyway, and it did.


Since everything from frogs' legs to snake is always said to taste like chicken, I shudder to think what it might have been.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mickbcn said:


> But "gulas" is not "angulas", is not the same hehe. Gulas is a name create for confuse.


And the OP is asking about gulas, not angulas


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I would rather just eat chicken then


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We're having Alcachovas con Jamon!!!

Thanks all and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Gulas are a substitute for the extremely expensive Real Thing - elvers (mini baby eels, I think elver is the right term). The price of the real thing is around 700€ the kilo. Yes 700€. Ok, maybe 650€, but extremely expensive . Actually maybe I'm being conservative as I've just seen 475€ for 500gms online... So that's why they make these gulas from fish protein.
> Zamburiñas (only one "r") are small scallops or bay scallops. They are delicious, but with pine nut sauce?? Not sure about that one!
> You can Google images of them both


More info on angulas


> While angulas are incredibly pricey, the first batch to go on auction every year are more expensive still. In 2016, the first lot up for sale weighed 1.25 kilos and sold for an eye-watering 5,500 euros. Wholesale. And yet the second lot, which weighed about the same, sold for a ‘mere’ 1,070 euros.





> Whether or not baby eels were once fed to livestock (everyone I spoke to had heard the same story, but little evidence exists), there’s no doubt they were once the food of the working class in northern Spain. But that was back when angulas were plentiful, and therefore cheap. As angulas became scarce and prices rose, a company called Angulas Aguinaga saw an opportunity. In 1991, using surimi, a paste of processed fish, they created imitation angulas, which are called simply _gulas_. They look almost the same, but that’s about it. Gulas are softer and taste vaguely fishy. And yet they’re so popular you can find them in just about any grocery shop in Spain.


BBC - Travel - Why baby eels are one of Spainâ€™s most expensive foods


----------

